# Loperamide Overuse



## ally a (Sep 3, 2001)

Hi there, I take a lot of Loperamide daily and was wondering if you can overdose on it or what the effects of taking too much would be.cheers


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Constipation i think, would be the effects of it. Loperimide is reletively safe though, but you should be ok!how much do you take a day?


----------

